# Marino:"Rigore Milan? Sono inferocito".



## admin (13 Agosto 2022)

Pierpaolo Marino:"Rigore al Milan? Sono inferocito. Vedo che ci sono delle linee guida che vengono sempre disattese. L'intervento del VAR era fuori luogo. L'arbitro aveva giudicato. Questo rigorino ha cambiato la partita. Un episodio insopportabile. Spero in chiarimenti adeguati. Non capisco Mazzoleni cosa avesse da intervenire. Questo per me non è nemmeno un episodio dubbio. Il Milan è una grandissima squadra che non ha bisogno di questi episodi. Ha cambiato la partita. Ci sentiamo molto danneggiati. Vogliamo capire ma la chiarezza non arriva mai".

Pierpaolo Marino ripete le stesse follie anche a Sky.

*Luca Marelli:*"Il difensore dell'Udinese cerca di intercettare il pallone. E' il movimento di Calabria verso il difensore dell'Udinese. Capisco perfettamente Marino. il VAR ha mostrato l'immagine peggiore".


----------



## davidelynch (13 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pierpaolo Marino:"Rigore al Milan? Sono inferocito. Vedo che ci sono delle linee guida che vengono sempre disattese. L'intervento del VAR era fuori luogo. L'arbitro aveva giudicato. Questo rigorino ha cambiato la partita. Un episodio insopportabile. Spero in chiarimenti adeguati. Non capisco Mazzoleni cosa avesse da intervenire. Questo per me non è nemmeno un episodio dubbio. Il Milan è una grandissima squadra che non ha bisogno di questi episodi. Ha cambiato la partita".


Mangiati ste quattro pere che ti passa tutto.


----------



## Rudi84 (13 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pierpaolo Marino:"Rigore al Milan? Sono inferocito. Vedo che ci sono delle linee guida che vengono sempre disattese. L'intervento del VAR era fuori luogo. L'arbitro aveva giudicato. Questo rigorino ha cambiato la partita. Un episodio insopportabile. Spero in chiarimenti adeguati. Non capisco Mazzoleni cosa avesse da intervenire. Questo per me non è nemmeno un episodio dubbio. Il Milan è una grandissima squadra che non ha bisogno di questi episodi. Ha cambiato la partita".


Il solito pagliaccio che l'anno scorso quando hanno segnato di mano non ha detto nulla ovviamente. Andrei a lavorare un mese gratis per vedere questi pseudogobbi in serie b


----------



## claudiop77 (13 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pierpaolo Marino:"Rigore al Milan? Sono inferocito. Vedo che ci sono delle linee guida che vengono sempre disattese. L'intervento del VAR era fuori luogo. L'arbitro aveva giudicato. Questo rigorino ha cambiato la partita. Un episodio insopportabile. Spero in chiarimenti adeguati. Non capisco Mazzoleni cosa avesse da intervenire. Questo per me non è nemmeno un episodio dubbio. Il Milan è una grandissima squadra che non ha bisogno di questi episodi. Ha cambiato la partita".


Lo scorso anno raramente ho visto il var intervenire per episodi così, però Marinelli ha cambiato idea guardando le immagini, per cui...


----------



## chicagousait (13 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pierpaolo Marino:"Rigore al Milan? Sono inferocito. Vedo che ci sono delle linee guida che vengono sempre disattese. L'intervento del VAR era fuori luogo. L'arbitro aveva giudicato. Questo rigorino ha cambiato la partita. Un episodio insopportabile. Spero in chiarimenti adeguati. Non capisco Mazzoleni cosa avesse da intervenire. Questo per me non è nemmeno un episodio dubbio. Il Milan è una grandissima squadra che non ha bisogno di questi episodi. Ha cambiato la partita".


Memoria corta. Il gol di mano grida ancora vendetta


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pierpaolo Marino:"Rigore al Milan? Sono inferocito. Vedo che ci sono delle linee guida che vengono sempre disattese. L'intervento del VAR era fuori luogo. L'arbitro aveva giudicato. Questo rigorino ha cambiato la partita. Un episodio insopportabile. Spero in chiarimenti adeguati. Non capisco Mazzoleni cosa avesse da intervenire. Questo per me non è nemmeno un episodio dubbio. Il Milan è una grandissima squadra che non ha bisogno di questi episodi. Ha cambiato la partita. Ci sentiamo molto danneggiati. Vogliamo capire ma la chiarezza non arriva mai".


.


----------



## Diavolo86 (13 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pierpaolo Marino:"Rigore al Milan? Sono inferocito. Vedo che ci sono delle linee guida che vengono sempre disattese. L'intervento del VAR era fuori luogo. L'arbitro aveva giudicato. Questo rigorino ha cambiato la partita. Un episodio insopportabile. Spero in chiarimenti adeguati. Non capisco Mazzoleni cosa avesse da intervenire. Questo per me non è nemmeno un episodio dubbio. Il Milan è una grandissima squadra che non ha bisogno di questi episodi. Ha cambiato la partita".


Posto che pure per me il var non doveva intervenire, ma basta.
Basta creare questi clima ed inquinare gli animi.
Avete perso non per quell'episodio. Riconoscetelo e andate avanti.
Questa mentalità è uno dei motivi per cui il nostro campionato non vende nulla all'estero. Solo polemiche, polemiche, polemiche.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2022)

Per il gol di mano dell'anno scorso invece andava tutto bene.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (13 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pierpaolo Marino:"Rigore al Milan? Sono inferocito. Vedo che ci sono delle linee guida che vengono sempre disattese. L'intervento del VAR era fuori luogo. L'arbitro aveva giudicato. Questo rigorino ha cambiato la partita. Un episodio insopportabile. Spero in chiarimenti adeguati. Non capisco Mazzoleni cosa avesse da intervenire. Questo per me non è nemmeno un episodio dubbio. Il Milan è una grandissima squadra che non ha bisogno di questi episodi. Ha cambiato la partita. Ci sentiamo molto danneggiati. Vogliamo capire ma la chiarezza non arriva mai".


I gol di mano vanno bene però, rosica...


----------



## kipstar (13 Agosto 2022)

boh.....avessimo vinto 2 a 1 o 1 a 0 su rigore decisivo......mah.....


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pierpaolo Marino:"Rigore al Milan? Sono inferocito. Vedo che ci sono delle linee guida che vengono sempre disattese. L'intervento del VAR era fuori luogo. L'arbitro aveva giudicato. Questo rigorino ha cambiato la partita. Un episodio insopportabile. Spero in chiarimenti adeguati. Non capisco Mazzoleni cosa avesse da intervenire. Questo per me non è nemmeno un episodio dubbio. Il Milan è una grandissima squadra che non ha bisogno di questi episodi. Ha cambiato la partita. Ci sentiamo molto danneggiati. Vogliamo capire ma la chiarezza non arriva mai".


Posto che dopo 4 pere ste uscite si possono anche evitare, ma ragazzi, l'avessero dato contro a noi quel rigore...


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2022)

*Luca Marelli:"Il difensore dell'Udinese cerca di intercettare il pallone. E' il movimento di Calabria verso il difensore dell'Udinese. Capisco perfettamente Marino. il VAR ha mostrato l'immagine peggiore".*


----------



## Lo Gnu (13 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pierpaolo Marino:"Rigore al Milan? Sono inferocito. Vedo che ci sono delle linee guida che vengono sempre disattese. L'intervento del VAR era fuori luogo. L'arbitro aveva giudicato. Questo rigorino ha cambiato la partita. Un episodio insopportabile. Spero in chiarimenti adeguati. Non capisco Mazzoleni cosa avesse da intervenire. Questo per me non è nemmeno un episodio dubbio. Il Milan è una grandissima squadra che non ha bisogno di questi episodi. Ha cambiato la partita".


Stia zitto per favore. La partita è fatta di 90 minuti. Sto italiano medio dov'era l'anno scorso nell'episodio di Udogie di mano?


----------



## LukeLike (13 Agosto 2022)

Minchia dopo la prima partita questo è già ridotto così? Cosa dovevamo fare noi anno scorso?


----------



## Mika (13 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pierpaolo Marino:"Rigore al Milan? Sono inferocito. Vedo che ci sono delle linee guida che vengono sempre disattese. L'intervento del VAR era fuori luogo. L'arbitro aveva giudicato. Questo rigorino ha cambiato la partita. Un episodio insopportabile. Spero in chiarimenti adeguati. Non capisco Mazzoleni cosa avesse da intervenire. Questo per me non è nemmeno un episodio dubbio. Il Milan è una grandissima squadra che non ha bisogno di questi episodi. Ha cambiato la partita. Ci sentiamo molto danneggiati. Vogliamo capire ma la chiarezza non arriva mai".


Avete preso 4 pere e ora il rigore è stato fondamentale per la loro sconfitta  bentornata serie A dove dire "abbiamo perso perché gli altri ci hanno fatto il mazzo" non si può dire.


----------



## Rudi84 (13 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marelli:"Il difensore dell'Udinese cerca di intercettare il pallone. E' il movimento di Calabria verso il difensore dell'Udinese. Capisco perfettamente Marino. il VAR ha mostrato l'immagine peggiore".*


Quindi è stato Calabria a cercare il contatto apposta invece di segnare sulla ribattuta.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pierpaolo Marino:"Rigore al Milan? Sono inferocito. Vedo che ci sono delle linee guida che vengono sempre disattese. L'intervento del VAR era fuori luogo. L'arbitro aveva giudicato. Questo rigorino ha cambiato la partita. Un episodio insopportabile. Spero in chiarimenti adeguati. Non capisco Mazzoleni cosa avesse da intervenire. Questo per me non è nemmeno un episodio dubbio. Il Milan è una grandissima squadra che non ha bisogno di questi episodi. Ha cambiato la partita. Ci sentiamo molto danneggiati. Vogliamo capire ma la chiarezza non arriva mai".



Dovevamo fargliene 5 o 6.
In ogni caso ha ragione,si poteva sorvolare.
Non mi piace iniziare la stagione in questo modo,gli altri si stanno già sbizzarrendo contro di noi


----------



## alexpozzi90 (13 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dovevamo fargliene 5 o 6.
> In ogni caso ha ragione,si poteva sorvolare.
> Non mi piace iniziare la stagione in questo modo,gli altri si stanno già sbizzarrendo contro di noi


Abbiamo un credito enorme, l'Udinese fu uno dei carnefici l'anno scorso.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2022)

Mastro lindo hai segnato con la mano stai zitto e prenditi ste quattro supposte, fabbri


----------



## claudiop77 (13 Agosto 2022)

Posso capire che un rigorino così dà fastidio, però parlare solo di quello è sbagliato.
Li abbiamo surclassati e al 99% la vittoria sarebbe arrivata anche senza quel rigore.


----------



## claudiop77 (13 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo un credito enorme, l'Udinese fu uno dei carnefici l'anno scorso.


Io li odio soprattutto da quell'anno in cui De Paul ha fatto un fallaccio da espulsione su De Sciglio, è stato graziato e poi ha addirittura segnato con De Sciglio a bordo campo. Odio sia l'Udinese che De Paul (infatti quando ce lo accostavano provavo un senso di vomito).


----------



## Gamma (13 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pierpaolo Marino:"Rigore al Milan? Sono inferocito. Vedo che ci sono delle linee guida che vengono sempre disattese. L'intervento del VAR era fuori luogo. L'arbitro aveva giudicato. Questo rigorino ha cambiato la partita. Un episodio insopportabile. Spero in chiarimenti adeguati. Non capisco Mazzoleni cosa avesse da intervenire. Questo per me non è nemmeno un episodio dubbio. Il Milan è una grandissima squadra che non ha bisogno di questi episodi. Ha cambiato la partita. Ci sentiamo molto danneggiati. Vogliamo capire ma la chiarezza non arriva mai".


È stata la mano di Udogie.


----------



## folletto (13 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marelli:"Il difensore dell'Udinese cerca di intercettare il pallone. E' il movimento di Calabria verso il difensore dell'Udinese. Capisco perfettamente Marino. il VAR ha mostrato l'immagine peggiore".*


Scordiamoci i rigori a favore da oggi a fine campionato.

comunque sia l’entrata è stata molto dura e plateale, per questo è stato dato il rigore


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Agosto 2022)

Ha ragione dai. Non capisco come si possa non essere d'accordo. L'arbitro in questo modo ha cambiato una partita che nei precedenti sette (7!!!) minuti era a senso unico (veramente?).


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Agosto 2022)

mangia meno dai!! tremava dalla rabbia era fuori di se sto ebete.

che razza di tette la leotta aiuto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Scordiamoci i rigori a favore da oggi a fine campionato.
> 
> comunque sia l’entrata è stata molto dura e plateale, per questo è stato dato il rigore


Abbiamo vinto il campionato senza praticamente mai avere rigori a favore per un girone intero.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2022)

Quest'anno ad ogni torto dobbiamo fare un casino dato che questo è l'andazzo, non prendevamo un rigore da otto mesi, cose da pazzi


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Agosto 2022)

Hanno stati li zinghiri!!1!1 complotto


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pierpaolo Marino:"Rigore al Milan? Sono inferocito. Vedo che ci sono delle linee guida che vengono sempre disattese. L'intervento del VAR era fuori luogo. L'arbitro aveva giudicato. Questo rigorino ha cambiato la partita. Un episodio insopportabile. Spero in chiarimenti adeguati. Non capisco Mazzoleni cosa avesse da intervenire. Questo per me non è nemmeno un episodio dubbio. Il Milan è una grandissima squadra che non ha bisogno di questi episodi. Ha cambiato la partita. Ci sentiamo molto danneggiati. Vogliamo capire ma la chiarezza non arriva mai".
> 
> Pierpaolo Marino ripete le stesse follie anche a Sky.
> 
> *Luca Marelli:*"Il difensore dell'Udinese cerca di intercettare il pallone. E' il movimento di Calabria verso il difensore dell'Udinese. Capisco perfettamente Marino. il VAR ha mostrato l'immagine peggiore".


.


----------



## Giofa (13 Agosto 2022)

Io davvero non capisco, il difensore dell'Udinese col piede destro fa un'entrataccia. Secondo me ci facciamo condizionare dal liscio di Calabria.
Se ce lo avessero dato contro? Avrei criticato il nostro difensore. Dai non scherziamo


----------



## Blu71 (13 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pierpaolo Marino:"Rigore al Milan? Sono inferocito. Vedo che ci sono delle linee guida che vengono sempre disattese. L'intervento del VAR era fuori luogo. L'arbitro aveva giudicato. Questo rigorino ha cambiato la partita. Un episodio insopportabile. Spero in chiarimenti adeguati. Non capisco Mazzoleni cosa avesse da intervenire. Questo per me non è nemmeno un episodio dubbio. Il Milan è una grandissima squadra che non ha bisogno di questi episodi. Ha cambiato la partita. Ci sentiamo molto danneggiati. Vogliamo capire ma la chiarezza non arriva mai".
> 
> Pierpaolo Marino ripete le stesse follie anche a Sky.
> 
> *Luca Marelli:*"Il difensore dell'Udinese cerca di intercettare il pallone. E' il movimento di Calabria verso il difensore dell'Udinese. Capisco perfettamente Marino. il VAR ha mostrato l'immagine peggiore".



Caro Marino rosica in silenzio.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (13 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Io davvero non capisco, il difensore dell'Udinese col piede destro fa un'entrataccia. Secondo me ci facciamo condizionare dal liscio di Calabria.
> Se ce lo avessero dato contro? Avrei criticato il nostro difensore. Dai non scherziamo


Ma infatti è un 50/50, Calabria liscia, ma poi l'altro arriva a valanga, altro che no; se non glielo avessero dato, Marino avrebbe strepitato uguale.


----------



## Cataldinho (13 Agosto 2022)

I gol di mano dell'anno scorso, e quello di becao dell'altro anno no problem vero? E comunque era rigore netto, un entrataccia che poteva far davvero male, giustamente sanzionata con giallo.
Si godesse ste belle 4 pere.
Grazie per aver partecipato.


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pierpaolo Marino:"Rigore al Milan? Sono inferocito. Vedo che ci sono delle linee guida che vengono sempre disattese. L'intervento del VAR era fuori luogo. L'arbitro aveva giudicato. Questo rigorino ha cambiato la partita. Un episodio insopportabile. Spero in chiarimenti adeguati. Non capisco Mazzoleni cosa avesse da intervenire. Questo per me non è nemmeno un episodio dubbio. Il Milan è una grandissima squadra che non ha bisogno di questi episodi. Ha cambiato la partita. Ci sentiamo molto danneggiati. Vogliamo capire ma la chiarezza non arriva mai".
> 
> Pierpaolo Marino ripete le stesse follie anche a Sky.
> 
> *Luca Marelli:*"Il difensore dell'Udinese cerca di intercettare il pallone. E' il movimento di Calabria verso il difensore dell'Udinese. Capisco perfettamente Marino. il VAR ha mostrato l'immagine peggiore".


Godo e spero sia solo il primo di molteplici favori che corrispondano ad altrettanti sfavori all'inter!
Dopo lo scorso anno dobbiamo riequilibrare un po' di cose


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pierpaolo Marino:"Rigore al Milan? Sono inferocito. Vedo che ci sono delle linee guida che vengono sempre disattese. L'intervento del VAR era fuori luogo. L'arbitro aveva giudicato. Questo rigorino ha cambiato la partita. Un episodio insopportabile. Spero in chiarimenti adeguati. Non capisco Mazzoleni cosa avesse da intervenire. Questo per me non è nemmeno un episodio dubbio. Il Milan è una grandissima squadra che non ha bisogno di questi episodi. Ha cambiato la partita. Ci sentiamo molto danneggiati. Vogliamo capire ma la chiarezza non arriva mai".
> 
> Pierpaolo Marino ripete le stesse follie anche a Sky.
> 
> *Luca Marelli:*"Il difensore dell'Udinese cerca di intercettare il pallone. E' il movimento di Calabria verso il difensore dell'Udinese. Capisco perfettamente Marino. il VAR ha mostrato l'immagine peggiore".



Tirasse fuori la ferocia anche contro i padroni.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Agosto 2022)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> I gol di mano dell'anno scorso, e quello di becao dell'altro anno no problem vero? E comunque era rigore netto, un entrataccia che poteva far davvero male, giustamente sanzionata con giallo.
> Si godesse ste belle 4 pere.
> Grazie per aver partecipato.



Lascia stare. Questi infami vedono solo le cose che vogliono.


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Agosto 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Io li odio soprattutto da quell'anno in cui De Paul ha fatto un fallaccio da espulsione su De Sciglio, è stato graziato e poi ha addirittura segnato con De Sciglio a bordo campo. Odio sia l'Udinese che De Paul (infatti quando ce lo accostavano provavo un senso di vomito).


Identità di vedute perfetta. Io non dimentico nulla.


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pierpaolo Marino:"Rigore al Milan? Sono inferocito. Vedo che ci sono delle linee guida che vengono sempre disattese. L'intervento del VAR era fuori luogo. L'arbitro aveva giudicato. Questo rigorino ha cambiato la partita. Un episodio insopportabile. Spero in chiarimenti adeguati. Non capisco Mazzoleni cosa avesse da intervenire. Questo per me non è nemmeno un episodio dubbio. Il Milan è una grandissima squadra che non ha bisogno di questi episodi. Ha cambiato la partita. Ci sentiamo molto danneggiati. Vogliamo capire ma la chiarezza non arriva mai".
> 
> Pierpaolo Marino ripete le stesse follie anche a Sky.
> 
> *Luca Marelli:*"Il difensore dell'Udinese cerca di intercettare il pallone. E' il movimento di Calabria verso il difensore dell'Udinese. Capisco perfettamente Marino. il VAR ha mostrato l'immagine peggiore".


Premio Castoro della prima giornata di serie A.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2022)

Ma avete visto che quando parlava gli tremava la mano con cui teneva l'auricolare per quanto rosicava?
Sti 4 palloni gli sono rimasti un po' indigesti secondo me.


----------



## Cataldinho (13 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lascia stare. Questi infami vedono solo le cose che vogliono.


I colori della maglia evidentemente non sono casuali


----------



## Rickrossonero (13 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pierpaolo Marino:"Rigore al Milan? Sono inferocito. Vedo che ci sono delle linee guida che vengono sempre disattese. L'intervento del VAR era fuori luogo. L'arbitro aveva giudicato. Questo rigorino ha cambiato la partita. Un episodio insopportabile. Spero in chiarimenti adeguati. Non capisco Mazzoleni cosa avesse da intervenire. Questo per me non è nemmeno un episodio dubbio. Il Milan è una grandissima squadra che non ha bisogno di questi episodi. Ha cambiato la partita. Ci sentiamo molto danneggiati. Vogliamo capire ma la chiarezza non arriva mai".
> 
> Pierpaolo Marino ripete le stesse follie anche a Sky.
> 
> *Luca Marelli:*"Il difensore dell'Udinese cerca di intercettare il pallone. E' il movimento di Calabria verso il difensore dell'Udinese. Capisco perfettamente Marino. il VAR ha mostrato l'immagine peggiore".


Sferocisciti,assurdo senza vergogna dopo il gol di mano dell'anno scorso.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2022)

In diretta pure a me non sembrava rigore ma rivedendo le immagini si vede Calabria che tocca la palla(non calcia ma nemmeno liscia , la tocca)e viene travolto dal difendente.
Non capisco francamente tutte queste critiche.
Solo perché Calabria non ha concluso in modo pulito verso la porta?
Ma mica può essere travolto da un treno nei pressi dell'area e con una palla contesa.

Marino è ovviamente di parte ma marelli che caspita ha visto??


----------



## Igniorante (13 Agosto 2022)

Questi sono scoppiati al sessantesimo, ma che vogliono?
La prima di campionato col coltello tra i denti, un mese che la preparavano come minimo.
Ora sucate e sprofondate, servi gobbi.


----------



## Rudi84 (13 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In diretta pure a me non sembrava rigore ma rivedendo le immagini si vede Calabria che tocca la palla(non calcia ma nemmeno liscia , la tocca)e viene travolto dal difendente.
> Non capisco francamente tutte queste critiche.
> Solo perché Calabria non ha concluso in modo pulito verso la porta?
> Ma mica può essere travolto da un treno nei pressi dell'area e con una palla contesa.
> ...


Anche perchè se Calabria non venisse abbattuto potrebbe ancora provare a segnare anche da terra. Secondo me non è un rigore solare ma nemmeno uno scandalo come dicono questi qui


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Anche perchè se Calabria non venisse abbattuto potrebbe ancora provare a segnare anche da terra. Secondo me non è un rigore solare ma nemmeno uno scandalo come dicono questi qui


Ma assolutamente.
Stanno alterando la realtà.


----------



## evideon (13 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pierpaolo Marino:"Rigore al Milan? Sono inferocito. Vedo che ci sono delle linee guida che vengono sempre disattese. L'intervento del VAR era fuori luogo. L'arbitro aveva giudicato. Questo rigorino ha cambiato la partita. Un episodio insopportabile. Spero in chiarimenti adeguati. Non capisco Mazzoleni cosa avesse da intervenire. Questo per me non è nemmeno un episodio dubbio. Il Milan è una grandissima squadra che non ha bisogno di questi episodi. Ha cambiato la partita. Ci sentiamo molto danneggiati. Vogliamo capire ma la chiarezza non arriva mai".
> 
> Pierpaolo Marino ripete le stesse follie anche a Sky.
> 
> *Luca Marelli:*"Il difensore dell'Udinese cerca di intercettare il pallone. E' il movimento di Calabria verso il difensore dell'Udinese. Capisco perfettamente Marino. il VAR ha mostrato l'immagine peggiore".


Le chiacchere stanno a zero. 
Partita a senso unico. 
Ciuccia queste 4 prugne e vai a casa


----------



## cris (13 Agosto 2022)

L’anno scorso pero quando avete segnato di mano tutto bene…

Oh noooo
Spiaze


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pierpaolo Marino:"Rigore al Milan? Sono inferocito. Vedo che ci sono delle linee guida che vengono sempre disattese. L'intervento del VAR era fuori luogo. L'arbitro aveva giudicato. Questo rigorino ha cambiato la partita. Un episodio insopportabile. Spero in chiarimenti adeguati. Non capisco Mazzoleni cosa avesse da intervenire. Questo per me non è nemmeno un episodio dubbio. Il Milan è una grandissima squadra che non ha bisogno di questi episodi. Ha cambiato la partita. Ci sentiamo molto danneggiati. Vogliamo capire ma la chiarezza non arriva mai".
> 
> Pierpaolo Marino ripete le stesse follie anche a Sky.
> 
> *Luca Marelli:*"Il difensore dell'Udinese cerca di intercettare il pallone. E' il movimento di Calabria verso il difensore dell'Udinese. Capisco perfettamente Marino. il VAR ha mostrato l'immagine peggiore".


1a giornata e già vedo fegati che scoppiano, bene così. 

4 pere ciccio, ti sei preso 4 pere non 1.


----------



## Jino (13 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marelli:"Il difensore dell'Udinese cerca di intercettare il pallone. E' il movimento di Calabria verso il difensore dell'Udinese. Capisco perfettamente Marino. il VAR ha mostrato l'immagine peggiore".*



Il rigore non c'era, sono d'accordo, mica sono disonesto che non ammetto i gol di mano, io. 

Ma da qua a dire che quell'episodio ha completamente spostato la partita è pura follia, il Milan salvo qualche disattenzione di troppo (costata due gol) ha gestito e fatto la partita nella sua totalità.


----------



## Lo Gnu (13 Agosto 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il rigore non c'era, sono d'accordo, mica sono disonesto che non ammetto i gol di mano, io.
> 
> Ma da qua a dire che quell'episodio ha completamente spostato la partita è pura follia, il Milan salvo qualche disattenzione di troppo (costata due gol) ha gestito e fatto la partita nella sua totalità.


Che poi loro andavano negli spogliatoi dopo il primo tempo sul pareggio. L'avevano riagguantata, quindi è inutile che Marino parli di aspetto psicologico. Manco stesse parlando di un episodio all'ottantesimo. Italiano medio.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il rigore non c'era, sono d'accordo, mica sono disonesto che non ammetto i gol di mano, io.
> 
> Ma da qua a dire che quell'episodio ha completamente spostato la partita è pura follia, il Milan salvo qualche disattenzione di troppo (costata due gol) ha gestito e fatto la partita nella sua totalità.


Ma il fatto che Calabria venga travolto, perché Calabria viene travolto, come lo reputi ?
Contrasto ?

Io dalla dinamica vedo Calabria che arriva per primo sulla palla ,non calcia ma la tocca/sposta, e poi vedo il difendente che travolge Davide senza toccare minimamente la palla.

Dove sarebbe lo scandalo??
Calabria senza quel fallo avrebbe potuto rigiocare palla.


----------



## Jino (13 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma il fatto che Calabria venga travolto, perché Calabria viene travolto, come lo reputi ?
> Contrasto ?
> 
> Io dalla dinamica vedo Calabria che arriva per primo sulla palla ,non calcia ma la tocca/sposta, e poi vedo il difendente che travolge Davide senza toccare minimamente la palla.
> ...



Quando hanno chiamato il VAR ho detto subito, non daranno mai questo rigore, troppo goffo il tiro di Calabria. 

L'unica chiave di lettura che mi sono dato per questo rigore è la stessa che hai pensato tu, il difensore è entrato in maniera troppo irruenta, nella goffaggine di Calabria la palla per assurdo gli sarebbe rimasta nella disponibilità di ri-giocarla. 

Detto ciò, per come vedo io il calcio, questo non può mai essere rigore. Sono milanista e va bene cosi.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pierpaolo Marino:"Rigore al Milan? Sono inferocito. Vedo che ci sono delle linee guida che vengono sempre disattese. L'intervento del VAR era fuori luogo. L'arbitro aveva giudicato. Questo rigorino ha cambiato la partita. Un episodio insopportabile. Spero in chiarimenti adeguati. Non capisco Mazzoleni cosa avesse da intervenire. Questo per me non è nemmeno un episodio dubbio. Il Milan è una grandissima squadra che non ha bisogno di questi episodi. Ha cambiato la partita. Ci sentiamo molto danneggiati. Vogliamo capire ma la chiarezza non arriva mai".
> 
> Pierpaolo Marino ripete le stesse follie anche a Sky.
> 
> *Luca Marelli:*"Il difensore dell'Udinese cerca di intercettare il pallone. E' il movimento di Calabria verso il difensore dell'Udinese. Capisco perfettamente Marino. il VAR ha mostrato l'immagine peggiore".



Com'era che diceva invece quell'altro, di cui non ricordo il nome? "Sono incarognito".


----------



## Djici (13 Agosto 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quando hanno chiamato il VAR ho detto subito, non daranno mai questo rigore, troppo goffo il tiro di Calabria.
> 
> L'unica chiave di lettura che mi sono dato per questo rigore è la stessa che hai pensato tu, il difensore è entrato in maniera troppo irruenta, nella goffaggine di Calabria la palla per assurdo gli sarebbe rimasta nella disponibilità di ri-giocarla.
> 
> Detto ciò, per come vedo io il calcio, questo non può mai essere rigore. Sono milanista e va bene cosi.


Invece questo è rigore sacrosanto.
Sbaglia il tiro ma mica perché sbaglia il tiro allora può essere abbattuto.
Perché e proprio quello che è successo.
Fallo nettissimo. Pure brutto che poteva fare danni.
Giallo giustissimo.

Ripeto... Tiro o meno di Calabria. Non cambia nulla. Quello e fallo in qualsiasi zona del campo.

E l'avrei detto anche se fosse stato al 96' in favore del Inter che stava ancora sul 0-0 contro il Lecce.


----------



## unbreakable (13 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pierpaolo Marino:"Rigore al Milan? Sono inferocito. Vedo che ci sono delle linee guida che vengono sempre disattese. L'intervento del VAR era fuori luogo. L'arbitro aveva giudicato. Questo rigorino ha cambiato la partita. Un episodio insopportabile. Spero in chiarimenti adeguati. Non capisco Mazzoleni cosa avesse da intervenire. Questo per me non è nemmeno un episodio dubbio. Il Milan è una grandissima squadra che non ha bisogno di questi episodi. Ha cambiato la partita. Ci sentiamo molto danneggiati. Vogliamo capire ma la chiarezza non arriva mai".
> 
> Pierpaolo Marino ripete le stesse follie anche a Sky.
> 
> *Luca Marelli:*"Il difensore dell'Udinese cerca di intercettare il pallone. E' il movimento di Calabria verso il difensore dell'Udinese. Capisco perfettamente Marino. il VAR ha mostrato l'immagine peggiore".








Da che pulpito viene la predica..dopo udogie..


----------



## sampapot (14 Agosto 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quando hanno chiamato il VAR ho detto subito, non daranno mai questo rigore, troppo goffo il tiro di Calabria.
> 
> L'unica chiave di lettura che mi sono dato per questo rigore è la stessa che hai pensato tu, il difensore è entrato in maniera troppo irruenta, nella goffaggine di Calabria la palla per assurdo gli sarebbe rimasta nella disponibilità di ri-giocarla.
> 
> Detto ciò, per come vedo io il calcio, questo non può mai essere rigore. Sono milanista e va bene cosi.


la penso come te...è stata punita l'irruenza del difensore....poi avremmo vinto lo stesso ..... inoltre il pari dell'anno scorso di Udojie gridava ancora vendetta...maledetti bianconeri (colori odiosi)


----------



## Devil man (14 Agosto 2022)

Ritorna a radio sportiva a fare il commentatore


----------



## TheKombo (14 Agosto 2022)

Il rigore è netto, la palla rimane nella disponibilità dell'attaccante,a prescindere dal primo tocco non "risolutivo".....Marino ti conosciamo mascherina, sono 30 che fai il finto perbenista


----------



## danjr (14 Agosto 2022)

Non entro nel merito del rigore che può essere dato o non dato, è un caso limite. Entro nel merito dell’utilizzo della Var, quello di cui parla questo dinosauro del calcio italiano, ed è stato un utilizzo corretto per un semplice motivo:
- l’arbitro dopo l’intervento di Soppy fa chiaramente il gesto della palla (ha preso la palla o ha preso prima la palla)
- al Var gli dicono: guarda che non prende la palla (o prende prima Calabria della palla)
- lui va a vedere
Utilizzo perfetto


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (14 Agosto 2022)

Spiaze che ci abbiano dato un rigore inesistente


----------



## folletto (14 Agosto 2022)

E' stata punita l'irruenza dell'intervento, troppo plateale e violento, poteva scapparci un infortunio serio. Calabria aveva praticamente perso il pallone ma è stato letteralmente travolto.


----------



## Giofa (14 Agosto 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma avete visto che quando parlava gli tremava la mano con cui teneva l'auricolare per quanto rosicava?
> Sti 4 palloni gli sono rimasti un po' indigesti secondo me.


Lorenzo non credo fosse rosicamento, o meglio non credo fosse dovuto solo a quello,marino è un po' che ha questo tremolio (l'ho notato al labbro lo scorso anno), credo abbia una qualche malattia


----------



## Victorss (14 Agosto 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Scordiamoci i rigori a favore da oggi a fine campionato.
> 
> comunque sia l’entrata è stata molto dura e plateale, per questo è stato dato il rigore


Si chiama eccessiva vigoria. È presente nel regolamento del calcio da quando esiste il gioco. Quello è rigore, non puoi entrare così in area a meno che non prendi SOLO il pallone. Qua il pallone il difensore manco l ha sfiorato.


----------



## Antokkmilan (14 Agosto 2022)

Il rigore da var è netto! ma se dobbiamo essere sinceri magari l’arbitro non doveva andare perché questo è il classico rigore dove decide l’arbitro. Ma tolto questo: il rigore è stato praticamente dato al 6 minuti non al 85esimo quindi hai tutta una partita davanti quindi è fuori luogo quello che dice Marino.


----------



## Prealpi (14 Agosto 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Il rigore da var è netto! ma se dobbiamo essere sinceri magari l’arbitro non doveva andare perché questo è il classico rigore dove decide l’arbitro. Ma tolto questo: il rigore è stato praticamente dato al 6 minuti non al 85esimo quindi hai tutta una partita davanti quindi è fuori luogo quello che dice Marino.


Invece doveva proprio andare al var perché ha commesso un errore, infatti lui pensava che il calciatore dell'Udinese avesse preso la palla, questo il motivo per cui è stato richiamato


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Agosto 2022)

Continuo a ritenere che il rigore sia nettissimo anche dopo aver visto i replay, con la gamba di richiamo il tizio dell'Udinese quasi ha fatto saltare una gamba a Calabria.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Continuo a ritenere che il rigore sia nettissimo anche dopo aver visto i replay, con la gamba di richiamo il tizio dell'Udinese quasi ha fatto saltare una gamba a Calabria.


----------

